# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Improve GW2 Performance/Framerate - Game Booster v3.4

## kindbudz

I did not make this program . I only recently discovered it and it has improved the performance of GW2 on my computer, especially in cities and WvW.

It does many little things to help improve your game's performance like:
(1) shuts down unnecessary processes while playing 
(2) shows you what and where to update all appropriate drivers related to gaming (not just video)
(3) defrags your game files (only defrag HDD)
(4) runs diagnostics to help you figure out how to get more performance

I trusted it was not a keylogger because it was editor rated on CNET. Free to download. 

Picture of Simple To Use Interface


Download Link
Game Booster - CNET Download.com


Hope it helps!

----------


## kindbudz

Use this at your own risk. Although my virus protection hasn't picked anything up a friend in guild said he used an older version of this that he thought gave him malware.

----------


## darkmaouli

I just shutdown useless Windows services and useless background programs.
I used it since version 1 and it really a good option for little computer config.

Don't trust false detection on poor virus protection.

----------


## B166ER

I've used game booster several times in the past, it does help... but not all the time. Sometimes your lag is merely your gpu and/or cpu, and there's nothing closing down a few processes is gonna do about it. I'm just happy that my current computer can even play gw2, but it does suck that in big fights during wvw and large events like dragon i lag pretty bad.... sometimes in wvw i get as low as 5 fps, i tested game booster and it doesn't help me at all with this, but that's because I'm running a duel core processor and my card is in a 1.0 pcie slot.

But, yes this program is legit, and for some people it might help. Unless your issue is a bunch of process eatting junk running in the background don't expect it to make a dramatic difference though.

----------


## Thrillseeker

Antivirus programs detect it as a thread because GameBooster shuts down known Virusscanners. This can be disabled though.

----------

